# الحماية من الصواعق Lightning Protection



## رمزة الزبير (2 أبريل 2015)

[h=2]الحماية من الصواعق *Lightning Protection*[/h]






​[h=2]*لماذا يجب أن تحمي بيتك وممتلكاتك **Why you should protect your home*[/h] 


*تركيب نظام للحماية من الصواعق بشكل صحيح وطبقا للمعايير والمقايسات العالمية سيضمن الحماية بنسبة 99%.*
*يمكن أن تتمتع بالسلام والآمان من العواصف الرعدية والصواعق, عندما تكون داخل بيت (بناء) محمي.*
*تركيب نظام للحماية من الصواعق بشكل صحيح لإخماد الاندفاع الثانوي Secondary Surge Suppression سيزيل ضرر ارتفاع الفولطية (مصدر إزعاج) بالكامل عن الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية والالكترونية – كالتلفزيونات و الحواسيب و أجهزة المراقبة و الإنذار المستخدمة داخل الأبنية.*
*تركيب نظام للحماية بشكل صحيح يمثل استثمار أساسي ويجب أن يفتش دوريا Periodically Inspected ويصان بشكل دقيق.*
*الحماية من الصواعق في الدور والأبنية السكنية تكون مخفية عن الأنظار عادة, كما يمكن أن تكون نصف مخفية وظاهرة للعيان من الخارج Semi-concealed on the exterior أو يمكن أخفئها عن الأنظار أثناء البناء  Concealed inside during construction.*
*البرق والصواعق هي السبب الرئيسي للنيران والحرائق في الدور السكنية للأبنية في الضواحي والمناطق الريفية البعيدة.*
*الناس المقتولين بالبرق والصواعق هم أكثر من المقتولين بالزوابع والريح العاتية Tornadoes والأعاصيرHurricanes و الفيضانات Floods مجتمعين.*
*كمعدل وفي بعض الدول المعروفة بزوابعها وبكثرة أمطارها الرعدية – بأن البرق والصواعق ستضرب أكثر من 60 مرة بالسنة في ربع ميل المحيط بالمنزل أو البناء!*
*الحماية من الصواعق لهيكل البناء ستنعكس إيجابا على محتويات البناء الأثاث والممتلكات من تحف وخلافه.*
*يوصى بتطبيق أنظمة الحماية من الصواعق والمعتمدة لدى السلطات الحكومية والمحلية وشركات التأمين والمصممين والمهندسين و مستشارو الأمان.*
*في أغلب دول العالم لا يتم التأمين على الأبنية والدور السكنية ما لم يتوفر لها منظومة للحماية من الصواعق.*
 
[h=2]*مفتاح منظومة الحماية من الصواعق Lightning System Protection Key *[/h][h=2]*(لاحظ الصورة):*[/h] 


*الحد الأدنى من قضبان الاتصال الأرضي بطول 10قدم مغروسة بالأرض هو قضيبين, ويفضل أن يستخدم أكثر من ذلك.*
*الكابلات أو الموصلات النازلة Down conductors*
*توصيل كافة المرازيب والمظلات و الهياكل المعدنية الأخرى كما هو مطلوب.*
*يحدد مكان نصب القضبان الهوائية (نقاط الجذب) Air terminal (lightning rods) ضمن قدمين خارج زوايا المدخنة.*
*توصل سارية الهوائيات Antenna mast بشبكة الحماية و الأرضي.*
*توضع القضبان الهوائية (نقاط الجذب) Air terminals (lightning rods) على طول الحافات ويكون البعد الأقصى بينها بما لا يتجاوز 20 قدم.*
*تحمى المظلات النوافذ Dormers protected.*
*توصل صحون الأقمار الصناعية و أبراج الاتصالات بنظام الحماية من الصواعق.*
*تركيب مخمدات الحماية من التمور Surge protection devices في لوحة التوزيع الكهربائي الرئيسية Main Electrical Panel أو صندوق المقياس الكهربائي Meter Box .*
*تركيب أدوات لإخماد الاندفاع الثانوي  Secondary surge protection devices على كافة الأجهزة الكهربائية والألكترونبة الحساسة والهامة كالحواسيب وأجهزة التلفزيون.*
 
*



*​


 صور لصواعق تم تفريغها من خلال مانعات الصواعق المستخدمة في برج دبي، ولولا أستخدامها وعملها بكفاءة لحصلت كارثة لا محالة.














كما يلاحظ في هذه الصورة كيف حصلت البنايات المجاورة لبرج دبي على حماية مجانية من الصواعق، بسبب أرتفاع البرج، مما حعل تلك البنايات تقع تحت تأثير مخروط الحماية للبرج.












منقول لتعميم الفائدة




​


----------



## سليم صبرة (2 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------



## اشيرين عادل (2 ديسمبر 2015)

تسلموااااا


----------



## eng naser (3 ديسمبر 2015)

جهد عظيم مشكووووووووووور عليه اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكورة على النقل المفيد


----------



## sayed00 (3 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sunrise86 (12 يونيو 2016)

عمل رائع..:13:


----------

